# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Bioracef  opinie

## mona

Bioracef 
polecam, działania niepożądane podczas zażywania tego leku występują bardzo rzadko...

----------


## Gosia

Działania niepożądane po zastosowaniu tabletek Bioracef występują rzadko, maja zwykle łagodny i przemijający charakter. Zaburzenia żołądkowo-jelitowe (biegunka, nudności, wymioty, bóle brzucha), zwiększenie aktywności enzymów wątrobowych,  bóle głowy , skórne reakcje alergiczne (wysypka, świąd, pokrzywka).

----------


## Pacjentt

polecam ten antybiotyk! miałem anginę, brałem 2xdziennie 500mg, po wzięciu 5 tabletek (2,5 dnia) zero objawów anginy... a nie mogłem łykać, gardło było baaardzo nieciekawe.
Niestety osłabia, ale to pewnie jak każdy antybiotyk

----------


## Graska

Miałam ciężką anginę ,brałam bioracef po skończonej terapi wystąpiły krosti na dłoniach i stopach .byłam u dermatologa okazało się ,że mam łuszczycę krostkową. Dermatolog spytał czy chorowałam na angine . Jest to bardzo nie przyjemna choroba.

----------

